# 1966 tri power vacuum lines placement



## xkeots (May 16, 2009)

I just installed my 66 Tri power on my 67 GTO. I have a 400 motor with an automatic transmission and I don't have a clue (I forgot) as to where to put the Transmission and Distributor vacuum lines. Can I get a picture or a description? I have the brake booster and "F" line to the PCV connected.
Thanks
Jax


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Easy enough. You need manifold vacuum for both the trans modulator and the vacuum advance. Originally, these units had hollow carburetor studs to draw vacuum from. They are available. Or, you could tee off the back of one of the carbs. Has to be manifold vacuum, though (like your PCV and Booster lines).


----------

